# Towels or bed in crate?



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

I was wondering if it is a good or bad idea to have towels and/or a bed in the crate? I don't want him tearing something up and ingesting it. 

Thanks


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I wouldn't put a bed in the crate ever. Blankets is usually what I used or towels but I am sure some would even be worried about that.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I didn't put anything in there when I went away, I did however put a towel down when I was home for him to nap on/chew/shred... 

Now that Stark is 21 months old and only goes in the crate at his leisure I got him a orthopedic mattress. He loves it.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

He'll poop (or pee) on it immediately... it's how they roll 
Even the most avid puppy owners have to figure out what queues their new puppy makes before they're about to go potty, by the time you figure it out, the blanket will be done for 
To keep them warm I put the blanket or mat under the crate at first, then it's whatever you can trust them with. 
PS... Boys are tricky, they'll just stand there grinning at you and start peeing  The pooping was easy to figure out with Jax, he points his tail down to the site he's aiming for... His peeing still confuses me.... Luckily he only goes outside now.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Depends on your puppy/dog.

Frag didn't get anything in his crate until he stopped chewing at about 10 months. Now he has a nice crate pad in there. Some will pee/poop on their blankets/beds or chew on it. Frag never went in his crate, and doesn't chew anymore.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree, depends on the pup. We started out with a t-shirt of ours so he would have our scent with him when we left, then we graduated to a towel. He's never chewed on either one of them, and since we got him at 8 weeks, he never pottied in his crate. We were sooo lucky with that. Now he just pushes the towel to the corner. I took it out one time because I figured he didn't want it and that was a mistake..he cried like a baby. I was wondering if thats what he was crying about and so I put a towel in there and he stopped crying


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks guys!



Jax's Mom said:


> Boys are tricky, they'll just stand there grinning at you and start peeing


LOL!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Depends on the dog. Nikon had rags and towels for a long time until he started ripping and chewing and now he has nothing in his crate in the house (but he has foam and a crate pad in his crate in the van, and he has a dog bed in the bedroom....go figure). Pan is 4 months and has always had something in his crates but it can't be the foam b/c he shreds it - doesn't eat it, just rips it into a million pieces and then lies back down. I don't ever buy dog beds, I use old foam mattress pads or foam we get at work for packing laptops. I get towels, blankets, and rags from my mom. She volunteers at a Goodwill type store and they don't sell a lot of the bedding that comes in so she gives it to me. Pan's crates are all packed with bedding and even some little pillows. Coke is good with bedding in his crates but he is not crated at home anyway. I always start the puppies with bedding, mainly so that if they pee it gets absorbed and they can avoid it, rather than it running all over on a plastic crate pan.


----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

I had old sheets in my puppy's crate till I noticed he would chew on them. Now he doesn't have anything in there.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree depends on the dog. Aspen has never shown an intrest in chewing his blanket (took a twin comforter, cut it in half and folded it in had in the bottom of the crate.). He's 5 mo now and losing the last of his baby teeth. I htink I might be in the clear


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I use a horse mat I got at TSC and cut it to size....gives him some cushion but won't and can't chew it. Jake is 11 months and I KNOW if I put anything like a towel or blanket in there it would be in shreds by the morning and we'd be at the vet because he ate half of it.


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a towel in Lijha's crate that she just shoves to one side and uses for a pillow sometimes. I tried putting a soft pillow in there for her to sleep on and she wouldn't stop yipping and whining. I finally figured out that it was the pillow she didn't like (after taking her out, checking if she was hungry/thirsty, giving a toy...) As soon as I pulled it out she went right to sleep...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh destroyed his kennel pad within minutes--in fact when he was boarded once he carefully pulled each neighbor's pad into his kennel, took them through the doggie door into the yard and chewed theirs up too. Now he gets a beach towel that he uses for a pillow. My last female never bothered her pad from the first night.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

We bought super cheap throws from Walmart.... I think they were $3 a throw..... and Osa has never tried to eat any of them. I guess it depends on the pup!! I used several to make covers for foam cut to crate size, with zippers. They wash great!


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

whatever works for your dog, Stella has a bed in the crate for day time and a T shirt at night time she has the bed and a blanket lol I know, but she loves it and has never chewed anything she is now 14 weeks...


----------

